# Advice for New Receiver



## jorgevazquez87 (Nov 3, 2014)

Hello!

I'm looking for a receiver since my Samsung Blu Ray died and a found this one on Newegg: Onkyo TX-NR535 5.2 Channel  4K Ready AV Receiver. I will be connecting 5.1 HT, Xbox One,  LED TV, Apple TV for now.

Any comments/critics about this equipment? Should I go for it?


----------



## FR@NK (Nov 3, 2014)

Thats a nice receiver. Although its power output is kinda low and it doesnt have any preouts.

What speakers are you connecting to it?


----------



## jorgevazquez87 (Nov 3, 2014)

FR@NK said:


> Thats a nice receiver. Although its power output is kinda low and it doesnt have any preouts.
> 
> What speakers are you connecting to it?



Hello FR@NK,

These are the speakers/subwoofer:  http://www.samsung.com/us/video/home-theater/HT-D5500/ZA-specs

At this moment the speakers and the subfwoofer works.


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 3, 2014)

I think Onkyo stopped licensing Audyssey in favor of some proprietary equalizer which isn't nearly as good so you should probably look at a Denon or Marantz unit.


----------



## jorgevazquez87 (Nov 3, 2014)

My budget is 350.00 for a receiver that works with my Samsung Speakers, what you recommend? I will buy from Newegg.


----------



## Kursah (Nov 3, 2014)

My Denon AVR1613 has been amazing for the last year +. I got it refurb'd with 1-yr warranty from an authorized Denon resller...

Here's the link, take a look around and see what you can find in your budget.

http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...networking-receiver-w/airplay-3d-ready/1.html

I can stand behind Denon being a great option.. mine has excellent sound, Audyssey is great, the headphone output is really good.


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 3, 2014)

I have the Denon AVR-X1000 and extremely happy with it, especially love its AirPlay support.


----------



## jorgevazquez87 (Nov 3, 2014)

Kursah said:


> My Denon AVR1613 has been amazing for the last year +. I got it refurb'd with 1-yr warranty from an authorized Denon resller...
> 
> Here's the link, take a look around and see what you can find in your budget.
> 
> ...



Thanks.

There are any compatibility issues with my Samsung Receiver and the Speakers?


----------



## Kursah (Nov 3, 2014)

Not sure what you're asking... check the specs of the speakers. I believe my Denon can handle 4-8ohm speakers. I am using 6 ohm Pioneer SB21's and a powered sub for a 2.1 system that rocks!

If you have unamped speakers, you should be good to go...just check the speaker specifications and make sure they didn't do something outrageous to keep you from using them with another receiver. Odds are you'll be fine. But without us knowing the specs, model and part numbers, we cannot answer your questions, and really...you should be able to look at the speaker label and see the specifications or google the kit if you need more info to provide as well.


----------



## jorgevazquez87 (Nov 7, 2014)

Kursah said:


> Not sure what you're asking... check the specs of the speakers. I believe my Denon can handle 4-8ohm speakers. I am using 6 ohm Pioneer SB21's and a powered sub for a 2.1 system that rocks!
> 
> If you have unamped speakers, you should be good to go...just check the speaker specifications and make sure they didn't do something outrageous to keep you from using them with another receiver. Odds are you'll be fine. But without us knowing the specs, model and part numbers, we cannot answer your questions, and really...you should be able to look at the speaker label and see the specifications or google the kit if you need more info to provide as well.



Thanks for your response.

The 5.1 specs are the following:

165 Watt - 3 Ohm - 2 channel(s) ( front )
170 Watt - 3 Ohm - 1 channel(s) ( center )
165 Watt - 3 Ohm - 2 channel(s) ( surround )
170 Watt - 3 Ohm - 1 channel(s) ( subwoofer )

Is this good to go with the new Receiver?


----------



## Kursah (Nov 7, 2014)

You may want to research, the lower the ohms, the more stress put on an amplifier...I'm not sure if it can handle the 3ohm load or not. We would have to research that a little more. My speakers are 6-ohms, which is within the 4-8ohm range my receiver is rated for. Maybe you could mod and add fans to keep the amp circuit cool?

It would take some research, as I'm sure it would work, and probably sound pretty good and go very loud, but I don't know if the amplifier could handle that long-term or not.


----------



## jorgevazquez87 (Nov 7, 2014)

What speakers would you recommend me?


----------



## Kursah (Nov 7, 2014)

Depends on what you want. You could get floorstanding, bookshelf, find another 5.1 kit that is within the correct impedance range (4-6ohms), etc.

I've been SUPER happy with my Pioneer SB21's, they've been replaced by the SB22's, which has a full 5.1 kit I've heard sounds great together as a full kit. But there are cheaper, more expensive, worse and better speakers. Don't rush into this..biggest mistake you'll make.

I researched for weeks and months before buying the audio hardware I have now...if you could find my old threads from 3-4 years ago, that's when I purchased my speakers and sub, the amp I bought then died...I purchased this Denon receiver last year...which also took the place of my headphone amp (still around, just not in use).

Like headphones, there is no right answer for everyone. I really like the clarity and mid-bass punch of the SB21's, mixed with my cheap Dayton SUB100 10" powered sub, is a very enjoyable audible combo that didn't break the bank. 

Here's a good link from Amazon and my search, it is a simple "Bookshelf Speakers" query, organized by average user review...the Pioneer SB22's are #2 on that list and for good reason. Depends on your budget and what's available and affordable in your region.

*Bookshelf Speakers Search*

That should help you get on your way. I recommend researching, and figuring out what you'd like to do and what you can afford to do, set a budget and stay with it or this hunt can get out of control quick!


----------



## jorgevazquez87 (Nov 7, 2014)

Thank you for your valuable advice.


----------



## FR@NK (Nov 8, 2014)

The samsung speakers you have wont work very well with standalone receivers like the Onkyo TX-NR535 you are looking at. The speakers are only meant to be used with the samsung receiver.


----------



## jorgevazquez87 (Nov 8, 2014)

Thank you.

I guess it's time to get new 5.1 system...


----------



## AsRock (Nov 8, 2014)

Yamaha all the way they run cooler to than ONKYO's, even the low end YAMAHA will be enough for most people although no HDMI passthough how ever passthough also means it's going be using much more than it's typical standby mode.

ONKYO if you want features
Yamaha if you want a more natural sound ( a little more lively than ONKYO's )
NAD typically a punchy sound great for dance music
Marantz  very clear and more up front sound
KENWOOD more up front than YAMAHA

What music are you in to ?, most people will be just happier with more than computer speakers.  Best thing you can do if the options available is to visit HIFI shops in your area as sound is a matter of preference and is different to all.

typically A/V are 4-8 ohm 8 being the typical.

EDIT
Just pick up a secondhand Yamaha 375 for about 200$ ( maybe less ) i got mine for 60$ secondhand and some Polk Audio speakers for another 100$ and build up on that.

Shop newegg Amazon and you should be able return with near or no hassle if need be.


----------



## jorgevazquez87 (Nov 8, 2014)

Thanks.

i'm not into a specific genre of music. Pretty much what I want is to connect my Xbox One, LED TV, Blu-Ray and have all the A/V go through the receiver via HDMI. I'm not taking in consideration specific things like type of music because my primary goal is to have the receiver do everything A/V related.


----------



## Kursah (Nov 8, 2014)

My receiver can do that, it has several HDMI inputs and an output for the TV. A lot of modern receivers from any of the major brands have more HDMI ports than anything. Do some research on which ones fit your price-range and go from there. All have great options, but I find Denon to be one of my preferred go-to options. Onkyo is awesome as well, +1 to AsRock's information on each. I don't mind NAD, but haven't been a fan of newer Kenwood or Yamaha receivers, and keep low-end Sony's off of your list. I tested a couple at the local shop...and they were horrible! Makes me sad, I used to love budget Sony gear.

I can speak very highly of accessories4less.com, they sell quality stuff...my Refurbished Denon AVR-1613's warranty just ran out, but I have 0 worries, hell the thing seemed brand spanking new though it came in a refurb box. Wasn't a scratch on it, still works as-perfect-as the day I first used it, which has only been a year so it better! 

My focus was more on decent 2.1 and headphone outputs, with some expandability. The Denon exceeds all of that and then throws the Audyssey in the mix...which takes tuning to the next level for receivers that offer this or similar.

I use the digital input from my Auzen Forte, and have really enjoyed using this reciever. It replaced a tiny Class-T amp that cost 1/2 as much, and to replace that with anything better was going to cost more than this damn reciever in the end! Craziness.

You're on the right track, just set a budget, do some research. Try to pick a top 3 list based on budget and what your most importantly desired features are. Don't rush this. I went through a list of about 20 receivers and class T amps (for a 2.0 speaker system) from $100-300 before I settled on this Denon. Research is extremely valuable, it'll help you make decision on the features you feel you want and feel you need, or require.


----------



## jorgevazquez87 (Nov 8, 2014)

What do you think about this one http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...839&cm_re=receiver-_-9SIA1J71JB0839-_-Product ?

It fits my budget, have 4 hdmi inputs and come with speakers plus subwoofer.


----------



## AsRock (Nov 9, 2014)

As others have said DEMON is a respectable brand, how ever speakers that come with these you'll probably want to replace them at some point as the A/V's are good but the speakers don't do justice for what the AV's can deliver.

I still think dropping $250 on a AV and about $150 on some Polk Audio would meet your needs for some time.

EDIT: Might be good idea wait till a sale is on too as you can end saving a hell load.





Kursah said:


> My receiver can do that, it has several HDMI inputs and an output for the TV. A lot of modern receivers from any of the major brands have more HDMI ports than anything. Do some research on which ones fit your price-range and go from there. All have great options, but I find Denon to be one of my preferred go-to options. Onkyo is awesome as well, +1 to AsRock's information on each. I don't mind NAD, but haven't been a fan of newer Kenwood or Yamaha receivers, and keep low-end Sony's off of your list. I tested a couple at the local shop...and they were horrible! Makes me sad, I used to love budget Sony gear.
> 
> I can speak very highly of accessories4less.com, they sell quality stuff...my Refurbished Denon AVR-1613's warranty just ran out, but I have 0 worries, hell the thing seemed brand spanking new though it came in a refurb box. Wasn't a scratch on it, still works as-perfect-as the day I first used it, which has only been a year so it better!
> 
> ...



Thing is with AV's\Amps they change what they sound YAMAHA should be about the same each time. Back some years i went though lots of Technics amps and every single one was different from one feeling like it put the music right in your face were another would be much more laid back.

If there is some thing i don't like about the Yamaha to the ONKYO's is the display is  no were near as clear. But as i said YAMAHA i found more lively sounding which is more my thing.  I like to try a SONY again soon as the last one of those was really open sounding


----------



## INSTG8R (Nov 9, 2014)

I also vote Yamaha. Great amps for the money. Come with Burr-Brown DAC's even on lower end models.


----------



## jorgevazquez87 (Nov 9, 2014)

Anyone knows if http://www.accessories4less.com/ ship to Puerto Rico? I was in their website and I found this: 

http://www.accessories4less.com/make-a-store/item/yamnspa40bl/yamaha-ns-pa40-5.1-channel-speaker-system-black/1.html - Speakers
http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...300-5.1-3d-networking-receiver-airplay/1.html - Receiver

I noticed both items are not "new" but "factory refurbished". This website sells only refurbished items? Is this a good combo? I aim for a 5.1.


----------



## jorgevazquez87 (Nov 10, 2014)

They don't ship to Puerto Rico, but based on the research made I will be getting this: 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA2GA1S71082 - 5.1 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA3JX1RW1474 Receiver

I will wait at least until December for price drops.


----------

